
Repetition of REP Instructions That Don’t Repeat Anything - ingve
http://xlogicx.net/?p=493
======
yyin
Why was the Consistent Instruction Sizes entry not posted but this one was?
This entry appears to be yet another way to achieve it.

Maybe I am wrong, but if all instruction sizes were the same I could imagine
disassembling by simply parsing hexdumps of binaries.

------
EscapeFromMars
Reminds me of GCC emit rep ret to work around AMD bug in branch predication.

